# Full Term Loss of our son, Dominic



## ljortiz22 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am very sad to have to introdue myself here. I came to this forum for VBAC support a week or so ago. I just found it. I did not get my VBAC, but I am at peace with that. ANyways, My name is Leann, I am have a 15 month old daughter and a son, Dominic Manuel that has been with the angels for 5 days now. At first I blamed myself for trying for a VBAC, but now I realize that they had nothing to do with each other.

As you can imagine, my family and I are devestated. I am doing well. My OB let me out of the hospital a day earlier because there was really no reason for me to stay. I have several prescriptions to keep me sane right now. I really appreciate all the love you ladies have shown me.

Here is a picture of me and my angel,

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1262/dsc07396kf1.jpg

He looks just like my DD but with his daddy's chin.

He was 8 pounds 10 ounzes 19 inches long.

The doctors think he was only 40 weeks and he passed within 48 hrs before I went in. They do not think I was overdue.

Birth Story:

The birth story probably won't be long. My EDD by LMP was Oct 3, by u/s Oct 12. I was not really sure when I got preggo due to being on BCP.

October 19, I went in for a u/s and a check up. During my u/s the OB asked me about fetal movement. I started to get concerned. Then he was checking the heart and he could not see the heart beat. He then tried listening with the doppler. No heart beat. Then he continued to tell me to go straight to the hospital. He said he wasn't sure because the baby's chest was laying across the placenta. I knew he was gone then. I didn't see the baby move. I didn't see any HB. I didn't see anything.

DH and I drove down to the hospital and was admitted. I did all the forms and everything. I was wheeled down to radiology to get an u/s. Sure enough no heart beat. I was then wheeled back upstairs to my room. DH and DD were waiting on me. I told DH that we had an angel baby. I called my mom, which was already on her way to the hospital and told her. I also called everyone I had in my cell phone because I was still in shock and not crying and was able to talk about it. I did not want people calling and asking when I was going to have the baby. I wanted them to know now so that I don't have to explain later. DH called his family, he however was not able to even say it without crying. He was so much more upset at this point then I was. I was just in shock. So I called his sisters, but he called his parents. I don't remember much after that. I was asked if I wanted a spinal or general. Since I had general with Alyssa and I didn't really need to be awake this time, I opted for general again because I know what to expect and I did not want that needle in my back. Everyone was really nice to me and trying to make me laugh when they were prepping me in the OR. I was soon put under.........

I woke up in HORRID pain. The idiots did not start my morphine drip before I woke up. I was screaming and moaning and carrying on because my incision HURT. I was clenching my eyes closed between screams and begging for meds, I was asking about the baby. Was he really gone? How big was he? Was it actually a he? Where is DH? He was in the recovery room with me holding his son.

After about 30 mins the pain meds finally kicked in. I was wheeled to my room where my whole family and DHs family were waiting. There were even a few of our friends. The head nurse told us not to worry about visiting hours and visitor restrictions. These were special circumstances and people can come and go as they please. I mostly laid there in pain and trying to sleep. I was letting the family anf friends say their goodbyes. I already seen him for a little while. I needed to rest and I would have about 12 hours to spend with my son all the next day.

I got some sleep and woke up about 9 am. During the night time, the hospital took professional pics of him (which they pay for as a gift for the parents of a stillborn). They had him like 3 hours doing pics. Anyways, He spent most of the day with me in my arms. My RN came in to take out my catheder and wanted me to walk later when I had to pee. I continued to hold my baby. I noticed that he was showing signs of decomposition. I decided that in a while he would be laid in his bassinette and not be held again, but stay in our room until the funeral director came. Dhs family showed up and some other friends of mine. We had him baptized. We stood around saying prayers for him. Then I sat down and talked about my pregnancy and my feelings to everyone. It was very theraputic. I needed to express my feelings. Soon everyone left and said their goodbyes to baby Dominic. I had dh put him near me and I just sat there talking to him and crying. I was taking pictures. I took pics of him and his big sister. She loves him so much.

At 5:38 PM I gave him up. That was the HARDEST moment of my life. Saying goodbye was not fun. I cried and my heartbroke into pieces. I remember I sounded like I was dieing. It was killing me literally inside. I picked him up out of his bassinette and everyone gave him kisses. I kissed and hugged him for the last time and placed him in his blanket to be wrapped in. The nurse carried him down to the funeral director. I bawled my eyes out for hours afterwards.

Dominic Manuel Ortiz
8lbs 10 ozs 19 in
October 19, 2007 8:13 PM


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I am so sorry.
















Dominic


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry.























You will be in my thoughts today!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

So sorry mama...Hugs


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP, little Dominic.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

:

To an angel born sleeping, rest in peace little Dominic.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mama.


----------



## lindsaye3 (May 15, 2007)

There are no words to express how very sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tears are streaming down my face. I am so so sorry, mama.







Your baby is beautiful.
















Dominic


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.







He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, mama, so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy. I really don't have words...
















Sweet Baby Dominic


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, sweet mama.







I am so very sorry for your loss.







What a big beautiful boy he is!
















Dominic


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

my heart is going out to you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss.

Zoe, mamma to Thomas Jan. 06


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeffsdear (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry! Thank you for sharing his picture with us! He is absolutely beautiful...
I wish you and your family peace.








Dominic


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry. he was beautiful.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I am so very sorry Mama


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

:







Oh mama, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy, Dominic


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

God Bless


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

oh mama, I am so so sorry. Dominic is so beautiful.


----------



## ljortiz22 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for all of the support, it really does mean alot to me. I am doing pretty good. We might get to pick up his ashes and urn tomorrow.


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

: i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. There is nothing worse than losing a child. We are here for you to vent, cry, remember and heal.
Gossamer


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

So sad for you and your sweet baby. There's just nothing harder


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so sorry.







He is beautiful. I have always been partial to the name Dominic. I am happy that you have photos, they are important. Once again, I am sorry. Losing a child is a pain I would not wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## momtothree (Jun 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh mama, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Dominic
















I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so, so sorry and sad--for you and your dear family and friends. Dominic Manuel is such a beautiful name. Sending tons of good wishes to you and yours and your dear angel on his journey.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh mama I am so, so sorry! I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

I am so sorry, mama.














Dominic is just beautiful. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers,







.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i am so so sorry for the loss of your beautiful son dominic.


----------



## MKJA (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous son Dominic. I am sure he is watching over you and your family.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Oh, Mama I'm just so very sorry. Tears are just streaming down my face as I write to you today. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.







:










Rest well with the angels little Dominic.


----------



## AnnieMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry









Rest well with the angels little Dominic


----------



## jampoos (Aug 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am full of tears and at complete loss of words. You are very brave!!!

Dominic is precious, thank you for sharing his picture.

Hugs your way
Jampoos


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.








My heart goes out to you and your family. Wishing you much strength and love.


----------



## beanandpumpkin (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your family. I wish I could say something to ease your pain, but I know nothing could do that. We are here for you, wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry














: for your family and your sweet Dominic.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i am so sorry. he was beautiful.








Dominic.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

What a beautiful son! I am so sincerely sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so so sorry mama







Dominic is absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing his pic. Sending lots of hugs and healing to you & your family


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss mama.

Your son is beautiful. You are so brave! So many mamas here are heroes to me. You are definitely one.

Please take care!


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry............


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

It's so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry, mama.














Dominic is just beautiful and he is very lucky to have you as his mama. Much peace and love to you.








Dominic


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

Mama,
I am just crying reading your story. I hope you find as much comfort here as I did after my loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

s mama so sorry.........


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

You have a beautiful baby boy! I am so sorry you have come to know this pain. Please come here to vent, greive & heal. Peace to you & your family during this time.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dominic.
What a precious, beautiful boy.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful precious boy. My heart aches for you.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I am so very very sorry for your loss! Your son is beautiful!


----------



## Longhorn (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your son is beautiful.


----------



## Miguelsmomma (Jul 27, 2006)

Like all the other mamas, my heart breaks for you. I am also crying tears for you, your family and your beautiful boy.

I noticed the birth of your daughter occured exactly six days after the stillbirth of my son on July of 2006. While you were going through what was probably the happiest time of your life, anticipating the birth of your daughter, I was exactly where you are now, in a state of shock and numbness and grief. I can tell you that it will get better and at times be even worse. Grief is a very, very strong and strange emotion. You will never "get over it", but the pain does lessen over time. I still miss my son. I always will. None of the mama's hearts here will ever be the same without their children.

Please let us know how you are doing. I found that the hardest time was when everything settled down, after the funeral and everything. It seems like everyone expected everything to get better after about a month, you know, stopped asking how we were doing, but it seemed to get even harder for a while.

You are all in my thoughts and prayer.








: Dominic Ortiz 1praying:


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

: I can't imagine your pain. I know there are members here who have been through similar situations, and they will be here to comfort you more than any of us who haven't been through it could. Please don't be afraid to update everyone on how you are feeling when you get the chance. I have not been here long myself, but I can tell you that people on MDC are so amazingly supportive and understanding. Take care.


----------



## chopstickgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

i am so sorry for your loss. our daughter was stillborn 9 months ago at 41w. they wouldn't give me a csection, though i was screaming and crying and begging for one. i vaginally birthed her, and she was almost 13lbs. It was so awful.

Your son was so beautiful, what a chubby, sweet little man. Please let me know if there is anything you need, a mama to talk to or anything, all that got me through my darkest hours were my support of friends who had experienced the hell of stillbirth themselves.


----------



## mountainmummy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.







I know this is a couple of months old, but I lost my full term daughter in september, and wanted you to know you're not alone. I'm so sorry little Dominic is gone.







: I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldnt read your story and not send out my thoughts. I am so, incredibily sorry for your loss.....My heart breaks for you


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

s


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

He's beautiful.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------

